# how can i build muscle but lose my beer belly?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

I have just recently started to go back to the gym but want to build in size as i lost some of my bulk, I have gained a bit of a beer belly but i dont want to do too much cardio in case i lose some of the bulk i already have! any ideas on a routine?


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello Mate

I had pretty much the same problem (still got it but not quite so bad).

I will say it is pretty hard to lose fat and build muscle. I tend to start off with a morning jog, running very slowly on an empty stomach. This seems to give me a good start to the day, I try and do this about 3 times a week for about 20 minutes. When I get back I usually have a healthy breakfast eggs and wholemeal bread or something like that. I try to eat all my carbs for the day before 13:00 so that my body has plenty of time to break them all down.

I train 4 times a week in the gym and once a week Martial Arts. Normally before a session in the gym I start with a 15-20 slow jog again (slow jogging is better for fat burning) I find this also helps me get warmed up. I can then carry on my gym session as I normally would.

I have been doing this for the last month and have lost about 8lb with a little bit of help from Ephedrine.

How much do you think you need to lose? What sort of training do you do at the moment?

I think GarethXXX will be the man to speak to on this one though!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

A comment very appreciated from Mark...

Welcome to the forums Chrisboysmith, its always great to have new people come and join us.

Firstly can I ask what weight you are now? How much you want to lose? And are you interested in joingin a gym (pretty much gonna be a necessity!)

Basically, if you have a beer belly like I had (When I was 18stone 10lbs) then firstly, I would say you need to set some golas and achievements that you want to focus on, this is really important. Set the goals and dont try to excel them. If you are anything like I was I was setting my goals further away all the time.

Its been 11 months now since i started and I am weighing in at now...13stone dead. A proud day I have to say. My bodyfat is now about 16% which I am very pleased, but I must take a week off as I have become lathargic. This is a classic symptom of overtraining, remember this well because if this happens to you, you will need rest!

What we need to do is put you on a really high protein diet. This helps maintain and build muscle in your body. We are going to however make you eat carbs, i.e. not the Atkins Diet because you become very ill on that!

Start your day with 3 meals before midday! Make it oats, Wheetabix or any other cereal of your choice for meal 1, 2nd and 3rd meal, make sure they have carbs in (2nd bowel of cereals, 3rd your choice, baked potatoe?). After Midday stiock with pure protein. White fish, Chicken, Turkey, Tuna the best possible, Protein shakes, Steak. Sticking with this will allow your body to absorb all of the protein throughout the rest of your active day, burning off more caloreis throughout the day helping you lose more fat and maintaining muscle.

This is important! Atleast 1 day a week, normally a Sunday, have a binge day on whatever you want. This can include a takeaway if you want.

Get yourself down to Holland & Barratt and buy yourself some KLB6 and a protein shake (I swear by Weider's Muscle Builder). The KLB6 will help get rid of excess body wat and will help pass fat out of your system when you burn fat! The protein shake needs to be taken straight after a workout, as it contains some carbs but not much.

Now burning fat, you need a fat burner to help you out. You dont HAVE to take it, I did because I was very overweight. If you can find something with ephedrine take it. But I would recommend Hydroxycut or Lean System 7. Take the tablets a half hour before cardio.

Do a good 30 minutes cardio with 2-3 layers on tops and jogging trousers. This will help get rid of a lot of water, and will enhance the fat burning proceedure. Make sure you do more cardio time than weights, you need to do some weights otherwise you will shrink and still have the belly. Stick light and loads of reps, with 4 sets per exercise.

If I were you look at the rest of the forums to see some of our members routines, some of these guys really know their stuff, so dont be afraid to ask. Im your diet guy from the feedback I get from everyone so feel free to ask for any more help!!

BEst of luck and let us know the info!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats great advice, thanks both of you! I think I weigh in around 80kg which is not too heavy, im stocky and have a not bad figure with a bit of muscle but im just, as i say unhappy with my belly, I dont want to be holding it in all the time :lol: lol I want to build big arms chest back and shoulders but have no fat on my belly but this is hard to gain as ive read you have to eat lots to be big but I think its all gone to my belly instaed of an evenly spread!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi mate

You are most welcome, we are all here to help. One thing that I cannot stress enough, and alot of the other guys will mention is that weight loss takes its time.

It is a long process and can be very frustrating, but have patience, determination and set the right goals and you will get there!!

Keep us informed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

welcome to the musclechatboard chrisboysmith 

keep us posted on how u get on mate

and thanks for joining 

steve(musclechat owner)


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey guys

One thing I will say chrisboysmith, is that you need to build your whole body at a time. Its great saying that you want big shoulders and arms, but if you only have those then your body will look out of shape.

If you look at the pics forum you will see Steve's physique is in good balance, good shoulders, good back (basis for a good physique) and decent chest.

Everything needs to be in proporion, look at mine and you will see that to lose the beer gut, then weights are important to keep the good physique coming.

We are here to help so feel free to send me a message on MSN if you want to ask some more questions ok pal?

All the Best


----------



## stan666 (Feb 25, 2004)

Beer belly? 1. stop drinking so much beer! 2. i agree with above totally, you need carbs early (not too many) but if you're going for protein shakes read the label! make sure you get the lowest carbs for the highest protein or you'll flab right up. 3. cardio. 4. weights... DON'T FORGET THE AB CRUNCHES!!! you'll tighten them up and shrink your belly just through a better posture mate! 5. any suppliments that are appropriate.... see the steve guy. good luck bud, remember, you can take all the suppliments and hormones, protein etc you want but if you don't get off your fat ass and put in 100% at the gym it'll be for nothing and perhaps make the belly and muscles worse. If you do one thing make sure it's hit the gym!


----------

